# Bee Space



## Baldursson (Nov 22, 2011)

you will generally hear 5-10 bars worth of space. I am still wrestling with that number my self. what ever you leave, just need to watch it closely to ensure they do not fill it up and swarm early on you.


----------



## mrjackcoleman (Dec 30, 2011)

Thx. So, if they fill it up and I don't provide more space in time, they could swarm?


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I'd leave out the follower at first. I'd put the bees in, direct release the queen (probably easiest if you pop the cork, get your finger quickly over the hole and lay the cage on the pile of bees on the bottom), put the bars back in and comb back the next day, open up the back and peak up toward the front. Guess where the back of the cluster is and remove that bar. Put the follower right behind the cluster and put it all back together. But if you restrict them this much you'll need to move the follower in about two weeks.


----------



## mmiller (Jun 17, 2010)

Interesting method Michael. I've always just given them 10 bars to start and its always worked well. I like your idea though.

Mike


----------



## SteveBee (Jul 15, 2010)

We started four TBHs this past summer and started with ten bars in front of the follower. Soon after the bees built about five or six bars, we removed the followers completely. 

My first TBH swarmed before I figured out how to manipulate it. There's plenty of info on here about that. You have to continually monitor the hive and keep the brood nest open. One of our hives swarmed three times last summer! Downside....not much honey stored. Upside.....we caught all of the swarms and started new hives with them!


----------



## mrjackcoleman (Dec 30, 2011)

Michael Bush said:


> ...put the bars back in and comb back the next day, open up the back and peak up.


Sir, from what you are telling me I need to put comb back in the hive on the next day after I've entroduced the colony to my TBH? I don't have any comb to place in the hive. I will ask my bee club members if I can get some comb. How do you recommend I attach it to my bars? Thank you very much for your advice. Thanks to all of you. You all are great.


----------



## mrjackcoleman (Dec 30, 2011)

SteveBee said:


> We started four TBHs this past summer and started with ten bars in front of the follower. Soon after the bees built about five or six bars, we removed the followers completely.
> 
> My first TBH swarmed before I figured out how to manipulate it...
> 
> ...and keep the brood nest open.


Two questions:
1. How do you manipulate it? Is there a particular post here you can direct me to which will provide me some of these techniques? I'd love to read them.

2. How do you "keep the brood nest open"?


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

mrjackcoleman said:


> Sir, from what you are telling me I need to put comb back in the hive on the next day after I've entroduced the colony to my TBH?


I'm pretty sure you are misinterpreting Michael Bush's comment (an unfortunate spelling error contributed). He meant to say:

"put the bars back in and *come* back the next day, open up the back and peek up toward the front."


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>Sir, from what you are telling me I need to put comb back in the hive on the next day after I've entroduced the colony to my TBH? I don't have any comb to place in the hive. I will ask my bee club members if I can get some comb. How do you recommend I attach it to my bars? 

Comb is great. But that was just a typo. "come back" not "comb back". Empty comb isn't so hard, to attach. You can just make a "sling" out of cloth.


----------



## Beev (Jul 16, 2011)

Jack, check Michael Bush's website. The top bar section will answer lots of questions.
http://www.bushfarms.com/beestopbarhives.htm


----------



## mrjackcoleman (Dec 30, 2011)

Thank you Graham.


----------



## mrjackcoleman (Dec 30, 2011)

Thanks. I will.


----------



## mrjackcoleman (Dec 30, 2011)

Thank you Michael. I understand the typo.


----------

